# new tree farm



## jmacd (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me introduce myself. I live in upstate NY and own a excavating company. I also have some land that I am devoting to a tree farm. I am completely green so I am in the learning stages. 

What types of trees are best to plant? What other products do you see mostly sold at tree farms. I am thing landscaping supplies, hard scape's etc. Any info or advise would be appreciated. Are any of you guys doing the same thing? thanks

Are there any forums that are specific to this type of biz?


----------



## NCPABill (Sep 28, 2010)

*Welcome*

Welcome. I am a very frequent lurker here, but don't say much because I'm not an expert on much.

Where in upstate are you located? I would join the NY Christmas tree growers association for more info.

Bill


----------



## burroak (Sep 30, 2010)

The best advice would be to contact a forester in your area. Even your state forester may help.

Each tree grows better on different soils. For example, Walnut and burr oak grow best on floodplains, white oak and sugar maple like the upland soils. A forester can tell you what trees to plan and where, how dense you should plant them, when you should thing them, and a source for seedlings. Basically they know it all.


----------



## jmacd (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks for the advise. Since posting this I have spent a lot of time searching for info and have found quite a bit. The Internet is amazing when it comes to finding info! 

I think I will start with evergreens and then ornamental looking forward to another challenge.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 3, 2010)

http://cce.cornell.edu/AG/Pages/default.aspx

Stop in or call your local extension.

They will set ya up with a bunch of info, and names of folks over that the USDA/NRCS local office, that will also help out immensely.
Lots of first time farmer programs and educational classes are available, as well as finance programs.

Also get ahold of your local Farm Bureau office.
Membership has lots of advantages, and networking is one of the best.

I wish ya luck!
Tree guys put good $ in the ground, and stare at it for years.
Normal folks go crazy doin' that sort of thing.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 3, 2010)

Evergreens and foundation landscape plants sell well and are relatively easy grows , your shade trees sell well but require somewhat more field time , maybe consider leylands and boxwoods as a foundation and then venture into some exoctics that are worthh considerably more but are not needed to be your sole income .. I have a brother in the nursery business and he is slow this year so be ready to "invest" now so to speak.. You may also consider a YOU CUT TREE FARM they always sell out here and gives a good oppurtunity to showcase some of your other plants ..


----------



## jmacd (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks again, I will contact the extension. I have 500 Frazer fir on order for the spring. 
Any suggestions on land prep, I plan on tilling a 5 foot swath and plant trees 6 to 8 feet apart. Growing cheery and walnut sounds like a good idea in the future. 

My kids will be the ones to reap the benefits on those I think.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 3, 2010)

jmacd said:


> thanks again, I will contact the extension. I have 500 Frazer fir on order for the spring.
> Any suggestions on land prep, I plan on tilling a 5 foot swath and plant trees 6 to 8 feet apart. Growing cheery and walnut sounds like a good idea in the future.
> 
> My kids will be the ones to reap the benefits on those I think.




Before ya do anything, and I mean ANYTHING. Divide your fields up into 1/4 acre grids on paper, then stake 'em. Then take soil samples from each block and pay for the detailed analysis. I dunno who does 'em in your area, but the Cornell guys can help you out, or do do them as well. Spectrum Analytical does ours and do a great job.

Know what you are dealing with before jumping in with your fingers crossed.
Sometimes corrections can be made before/during planting certain varietys, other times, they cannot, and you would be better off planting something else or nothing at all depending on the cost of corrections/return on the planting.

The reason for the small grids will be obvious when you get the samples back.
Micro environments are no big deal on a 1,000 acre corn field, but can wipe out your cash flow on a small investment intensive operation. 50 hybrid Lilac starts ya paid 20 bucks each dying while 50 one grid over are doing fine means you break even, but lost 1/2 acre of space that could be producing 100% with an appropriate species for both grids.

Irrigation/drainage is another thing to consider before going whole hog.
Some varietys like it wet but well drained, others do better in plain damp to dry. Start planning some sort of Irrigation system that is very flexible and requires minimal manual input, such as mulitple zone drip on a programmable control. Irrigation vs no Irrigation can mean the difference between profitability and going under, and a couple years difference on time to harvest/sell with some varietys.

Healthy/happy and well fed plants have fewer problems with insects, fungus, and diseases and increase profits while decreasing inputs and labor time.

Heads up on the NRCS. Quite often there are grants and cost shares available for participating in voluntary soil, air, water, habitat, conservation programs. Usually they are specific practice pograms such as maintaining a cover crop in areas prone to erosion, and using prescribed applicator practices with herbicides/pesticides/fertilizers. It ain't much, but they add up, and take a bite out of the inputs responsible farmers practice anyhow.
One of the best programs is the ACF Barn cost share. Essentially it's an 80% grant to build a Barn(Hell of a Barn!) to thier specs for containment of Ag. Chemicals. Get to know the local NRCS guys, as thier job is to get you participating and get the grants and cost shares heading your way for responsible farming. They also network like mad with all sort of farmers that might be needing 500 trees to qualify for a windbreak, on a soil conservation grant. Really, really, good folks to know and work with.

Good luck to ya!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

